# Elses Bottich



## Christine (10. Aug. 2008)

Dies ist die Geschichte eines Miniteiches, und zwar von







Alles begann schon im letzten Jahr eigentlich wie immer: Else sah etwas und wollte es haben. 

Nämlich dies hier





(Foto: geklaut bei regulus)

und dies *hier* (eine insgesamt interessante Website!).

Doch leider ließ sich ein solcher Behälter nicht auftreiben und die ganz Idee versank in Winterschlaf. 

In diesem Jahr, als ich – angespornt von Eugens Badewanne – auf der Jagd nach einem passenden Behälter war, stolperte ich bei E..y tatsächlich über eine solche alte Waschmaschine – Startpreis 1 EUR. Doch allerdings: Standort Bad Sassendorf. Nach Rücksprache mit Huby (das ist Elses weitaus bessere Hälfte) wurde beschlossen: _„Wenn Du sie für einen Zehner kriegst, dann darfst Du sie haben.“_ Gespannt wartete ich nun auf das Ende der Auktion – so ein Ärger – überboten! Für 15 Euro verkauft. Naja, kann man nichts machen. _"Wir finden eine andere"._

Eine Tage später erhielt ich dann eine Mail: _"Der Käufer wäre zurückgetreten, ob ich die Waschmaschine nicht doch für einen Zehner haben wolle?"_ Ich wollte schon, nur passte es terminlich inzwischen überhaupt nicht mehr ins Konzept, mal eben durch die halbe Republik zu düsen, um die Maschine abzuholen. Was nun?

(Fortsetzung folgt)


----------



## Christine (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Elses Bottich*

*AUFTRITT DER HELDEN*

Da ich mich gedanklich eigentlich schon von der Waschmaschine verabschiedet hatte, so ein Schnäppchen aber nicht auslassen wollte, erzählte ich Volkerlein (Frettchenfreund) und Alex45525 davon. 

Beide hatten zwar keine Verwendung für die Maschine, aber Volkerlein erklärte sich spontan bereit, die Maschine abzuholen und erst einmal bei sich zwischenzulagern. 

Das gestaltete sich doch ein wenig schwieriger – den Murphy ist ja überall – und justament in diesem Augenblick war kein passenden Fahrzeug aufzutreiben. 

Als Alex45525 (der ja doch ein paar Kilometer entfernt wohnt) wiederum davon hörte, erklärte er sich spontan bereit, Volkerlein bei seiner Aktion zu unterstützen. Mit vereinten Kräften wurde die Waschmaschine nach Menden verfrachtet.

Foto 

Na bitte - passt doch!

Und hier sind sie, meine Helden:

Foto 

Volkerlein und Alex45525.

[OT] Danke Ihr zwei! Das würde nicht jeder einfach so für einen wildfremden Menschen machen (auch wenn es Else ist)![/OT]

Und nun?

Da stand die Maschine nun in Menden und harrte der Dinge, die da kommen sollten. 


Foto 

(Fortsetzung folgt)


----------



## Marlowe (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Elses Bottich*

Liebes Elschen!

Geschichte und Link gefallen, ich bin auf die Fortsetzung gespannt! 


Sir Marlowe


----------



## katja (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Elses Bottich*

fortsetzung folgt....

 


das kannst du jetzt aber nicht bringen, else!!! 

ich will SOFORT wissen, wie es weiterging und wie das teil mittlerweile aussieht!! 

jetzt bin ich peleidigt!


----------



## Conny (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Elses Bottich*

Haloho Else,

wir sind ja gar nicht neugierig 

aber .....


WIE LANGE BIST DU DENN NOCH IM GARTEN ZUM FOTOS MACHEN :evil


----------



## Frettchenfreund (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Elses Bottich*

Hallo Zusammen!

@ Katja



			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> ich will SOFORT wissen, wie es weiterging



Ich aber auch!  



( Oder weiß ich es schon? )  

(Ich sach nix! )  



.


----------



## Barbor (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Elses Bottich*

Hallo Elschen

auch ich bin gar nicht neugierig 

Will nur wissen wie es weiter geht bzw jetzt aussieht. 

 und neue Fotos machen

  

Lieben Gruß Ulli


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Elses Bottich*

und ich bin auch so wie die anderen gar nicht neugierig ...


----------



## Christine (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Elses Bottich*

Foto 

*ELSE GEHT AUF REISEN*

Nach einigem Hin und Her und Terminkalendergeschiebe stand es fest – das Wochenende 1.- 3. August sollte es sein. Wenn man denn Urlaub macht, soll es sich ja auch lohnen – also wurde ein Reiseplan ausgearbeitet und Termine gemacht.

Gutes Wetter war teilweise vorausgesagt (keiner hatte gesagt, dass es so gut wird – püh, war das heiß).

Unsere erste Station hieß Herford – im Fabrikverkauf der Firma B..x günstige Hosen schnappen. (Wir kaufen hier sehr gerne, weil auch der Kunde ohne Modellmaße eine große Auswahl hat. ) Das hat sich wirklich gelohnt, denn es war ja auch noch Sommerschlußverkauf (Satte Prozente – Else liebt Prozente!)

Von Herford ist es nicht mehr weit nach Bielefeld. Was lag da näher, als ein Abstecher zu 

*WUZZEL*

Ein freundliches Hotel um die Ecke war gebucht. Also auf, endlich mal einen Teichbauer, den man schon so lange aus Chat und Forum kennt, persönlich kennenlernen.

Nachdem uns Wuzzel mit einem herzlichen Emfpang und einem Kaffee erst einmal wieder aufrichtete, besichtigten wir Wuzzels Teichbaustelle.

 
(Foto: Geklaut bei Wuzzel)

Hat sich ganz schön was vorgenommen, der Gute. Wenn das erst fertig ist, wird das eine wunderschöne Anlage. Auf dem Foto sind die inzwischen in der Ecke um den Sitzplatz herum wachsenden Bananenstauden und Bambusse noch nicht zu sehen – aber das hat was von Urlaub. Und an dem Tisch auf der Terrasse verbrachten wir einen fröhlichen, aber der schlanken Linie wenig zuträglichen Abend. Vielen Dank dafür Wuzzel und Heiko! (Also falls Ihr auch mal auf Teichinspektionsreise seid: Prädikat empfehlenswert!)

(Fortsetzung folgt)


----------



## Alex45525 (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Elses Bottich*

Hallo Elschen!

Gern geschehen!

War übrigens ein ganz tolles Mini-Teich-Treffen!

 

(Einen Bindestrich könnte man bei Mini-Teich-Treffen weglassen. Nur welchen?)

Schön, dass Ihr den Weg aus dem hohen Norden gefunden habt. Und tausend Dank an Volkerlein und Silvie samt Frettchen für's Begrillen und die gefällige Unterhaltung! 

Volkerlein ist übrigens der schnellssssste Zapfer unter'm Mond (Sonne schien ja nicht...)! Das muss man sich merken! 

Viele Grüße aus Hattingen!


----------



## Frettchenfreund (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Elses Bottich*

  Mannnnnnooooooh Alex!



[OT]   Alex, da hast Du aber jetzt die ganze Spannung raus genommen.
Wenn das Elschen liest, bekommst Du das, was sie bei Dir auf dem M-TT versäumt hat.  
[/OT]

 :cigar :haue3    ​


.


----------



## Christine (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Elses Bottich*

 Danke Alex!

Da brauch ich ja auch gar nicht weiterzuerzählen 

Ansonsten all das, was Volker oben schon zitiert hat, Du, Du, Du...DuuuuuuuuuuH


----------



## Frettchenfreund (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Elses Bottich*

Duuuuuuuhu Elschen!



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Da brauch ich ja auch gar nicht weiterzuerzählen



Volkerlein währe aber   wenn Du nicht weitererzählst.

Du hast doch noch so schöne Fotos und Du weißt doch, hier im Forum wollen alle .........

_Foooodddddooos sehen._


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Elses Bottich*

ja, ohne Foooodddddooos = alles doof und Ralf traurig


----------



## Barbor (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Elses Bottich*



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> ja, ohne Foooodddddooos = alles doof und Ralf traurig




Hallo

Kann mich Ralf nur anschließen. 
Wir wollen Bilder:beeten  

Liebe Grüß Ulli


----------



## Alex45525 (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Elses Bottich*

Hääääääähhhhh?????

Ihr seid Sie mir!!!:evil 

War doch klar, dass Du den Bottich irgendwie bekommen hast. Und dass wir das Teil nicht einfach bei Dir einladen und uns dann von Dir verabschieden ist doch wohl auch klar!

Und da sonst keinerlei Details lala1) in meinem Post zu finden sind, gebe ich das jetzt gleich an Euch zurück! 



@blumenelse
Erzähl doch lieber Deine Geschichte weiter, die anderen platzen sonst vor Spannung und Du hast dann niemanden mehr, der das noch lesen kann!


----------



## katja (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Elses Bottich*



			
				Alex45525 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seid Sie mir!!!:evil




 was möchtest du uns denn damit sagen? 




@elschen: bitte, bitte weitererzählen und foddos zeigen, ja?


----------



## Christine (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Elses Bottich*

 Heute abend - ich muss grad noch 'ne Goldmedaille gewinnen...

Alex45525: Olle Plaudertasche - soweit war meine Geschichte doch noch nicht, die anderen kennen sie doch nicht. Jetzt hast Du das Habbiii-Änd verraten. Und da heißt es immer, Frauen plappern immer alles aus


----------



## Barbor (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Elses Bottich*



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Heute abend - ich muss grad noch 'ne Goldmedaille gewinnen...
> 
> Alex45525: Olle Plaudertasche - soweit war meine Geschichte doch noch nicht, die anderen kennen sie doch nicht. Jetzt hast Du das Habbiii-Änd verraten. Und da heißt es immer, Frauen plappern immer alles aus





Elschen


Ja das ist doch typisch für die Männer 

Aber bitte erzähl weiter, weil alle nicht neugierig sind 

Lieben gruß Ulli


----------



## Frettchenfreund (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Elses Bottich*

Hallo Zusammen!

@ Ulli



			
				Barbor schrieb:
			
		

> Ja das ist doch typisch für die Männer




   Was soll das heißen?

Es gibt auch Ausnahmen: " Frag mal meine Silvi "



@ Elschen

Und jetzt   und Fooooodddos für die Forenfreunde!



.


----------



## Alex45525 (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Elses Bottich*

@Katja

Zitat von Alex45525
Ihr seid Sie mir!!!

--->>> Kurzform von:

Ihr seid mir vielleicht von den verrückten Hühnern welche!


----------



## Alex45525 (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Elses Bottich*

@blumenelse:

Na los!
Weiter jetzt!!!
Und Fotos!!!

Sonst komm ich mit meiner "Bestrafermaschine" nach Lübeck!

Und dann geht's ab!

Oder so!


----------



## Christine (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Elses Bottich*



			
				Alex45525 schrieb:
			
		

> Sonst komm ich mit meiner "Bestrafermaschine" nach Lübeck!



:haue3 :haue3 :haue3 

Komm doch, wenn Du Dich traust. 

Der letzte, der kam, sah hinterher so aus:


----------



## Christine (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Elses Bottich*

Foto 

*FORTSETZUNG*

Am nächsten morgen nach einem wenig befriedigenden Frühstück (was sollte nach einem Abendessen bei Wuzzel auch noch kommen können?) ging es weiter. Frei nach dem Motto „Reisen statt Rasen“ fuhren wir ersteinmal Richtung Detmold, um uns diesen Burschen hier anzuschauen.


Foto 

Wenn man schon mal im Teutoburger Wald ist, führt da kein Weg daran vorbei. 

Und natürlich auch nicht an diesen hier:

Foto 

Die *Externsteine*  - sehr hübsch, aber doch ein wenig groß für meine Teichdeko. Nun aber weiter. 

Nächste Station: *Paderborn* – Besichtigung der Altstadt (sehenswert!), des Wochenmarktes (große Auswahl besonders an Biogemüse) und eine Frikadelle beim ev.-luth. Kirchenkreis (Senf war leider aus).

(Fortsetzung folgt)


----------



## Alex45525 (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Elses Bottich*

 

Das sind Bilder aus meiner Heimat!

Da hast Du Dir aber einige Sahnestücke ausgesucht. Doch leider fehlt mir jetzt noch in Bielefeld die Sparrenburg und in Paderborn das "Drei-Hasen-Fenster" im Dom. Und dass direkt an den Externsteinen mein Traum-Teich liegt, hast Du auch nicht dokumentiert. Tssstsss!

OK, ich verzeihe Dir. Sowas wissen nur die Einheimischen. Aber Du hast mich ja nicht gefragt. Da kommst Du doch sicher gern bald wieder. Spätestens bei dem nächsten *bay-Angebot. Soll ich mal für Dich schauen???


----------



## rut49 (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Elses Bottich*

 ,
da seid ihr ja fast vor meiner Haustür vorbeigekommen!
Das Lipperland ist wirklich schön, Externsteine und "Hermann denk mal" sind da ja nur ein kleiner, aber sehenswerter Ausschnitt.
An den Externsteinen wurde neulich von RTL ein Film gedreht, und die "Schlacht" soll wirklich im Teuto stattgefunden haben ( bis vor Kurzem hat man sich noch gestritten-ob hier oder in Kalkar-.)
Übrigens, der Teich ist immer schön, besonders aber, wenn im Frühjahr die ganze Wiese voller blühender Schlüsselblumen steht!
mfG aus dem Lipperland Regina


----------



## Frettchenfreund (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Elses Bottich*

Hallo Zusammen!

@ Elschen


[OT]





			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Der letzte, der kam, sah hinterher so aus:
> Anhang anzeigen 31604



Jetzt weiß ich auch, wo mein ungeliebter Nachbar hin ist.  [/OT]


Duuuuuhu Elschen,

ich will ja nicht drängen aber was ist dann passiert, nachdem Du in Padddddderborn warst?  

.


----------



## Alex45525 (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Elses Bottich*

Das hat sie wohl vor Schreck vergessen...


----------



## Wuzzel (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Elses Bottich*

Ne... hat Sie bestimmt nicht denn: 

Helden geben nie auf 

 Wolf


----------



## Christine (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Elses Bottich*

Foto 

*Fortsetzung*

Nach einem Eis am *Möhnesee* trafen wir endlich ein in

*MENDEN IM SAUERLAND
*
Auch hier hatten wir im voraus ein Hotel gebucht, das wir als erstes enterten. Dieser Tag war alles andere als kühl und wir entsprechend müde. Deshalb erst einmal „nur ein Viertelstündchen auf’s Öhrchen hauen“...
:muede

Dann ging es los – einmal um die Ecke zu Volkerlein und Silvi, auf die wir schon sehr gespannt waren. (Das beruhte wohl auf Gegenseitigkeit). Die Begrüssung war äußerst herzlich und wir fühlten uns sofort wohl. Nach kurzer Zeit trafen auch Alex und seine Frau __ Iris ein. 

Nach gebührender (lästerhafter) Würdigung von Volkerleins Teich, dem erfolgreichen Einfangen einiger Goldfische (Originalton Alex: „Nein, die sind zu groß, die gehen in die Reuse nicht rein“ – Ach Alex, wenn es was zu fressen gibt, paßt der dickste __ Goldfisch in die Reuse…) und einiger kleiner Nachwuchs-Gründlinge, die mittlerweile in Hattingen wohnen, konnte der gemütliche Teil unseres Miniatur-Teichtreffens beginnen. 

Trotz gerade im Umbau befindlicher Küche ließen Volker und Silvi es sich nicht nehmen, uns ausgiebigst zu bewirten. Else hatte ein Fäßchen für ihre Helden „mitgebracht“, das diese brüderlich mit Huby teilten. Dabei zeigte sich wirklich, dass Volkerlein einer der weltschnellsten Bierzapfer ist. Es gab reichlichst köstliche Grilladen und einen von Iris gezauberten Nudelsalat. Über den weiteren Verlauf des Abends schweigt des Sängers Höflichkeit. Aber Ihr könnt sicher sein: *Wir hatten viel Spaß!* 


Foto 
Mini-Teichtreffen in Menden - von rechts nach links: 
Silvi, Iris, Alex, Else, Huby. 
Volkerlein fehlt leider - einer musste ja das Foto machen!

*Am nächsten Morgen…*

- nach einem Super-Frühstück mit den leckersten Brötchen, die ich seit langem gegessen habe - suchten wir dann noch einmal Silvi und Volkerlein heim, denn wir mussten ja Elses Bottich noch verladen. Bei dieser Gelegenheit durfte Else noch einmal plündernd durch Volkers Garten ziehen…(Ihr braucht nicht mehr hin – ist nix mehr da!)

Foto 
Das Elsemobil: Vollgestopft mit Geschenken ging es zurück in die Heimat!

Reich beschenkt tuckerten wir von dannen in Richtung Lübeck.

(Fortsetzung folgt)


----------



## katja (16. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Elses Bottich*



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> (Fortsetzung folgt)



ja wann denn nur endlich? 

spann uns doch nicht so auf die folter!!


----------



## Frettchenfreund (21. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Elses Bottich*

Hallo Zusammen!



			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> ja wann denn nur endlich?
> 
> spann uns doch nicht so auf die folter!!



@ Elschen

Da schließe ich mich Katja aber jetzt echt an.

Wassen nun?

  Du kannst uns hier nicht weiter auf die Folter spannen!

Und rede dich nicht damit raus, Du hättest die Blumen ( die Du aus unserem Garten hast ) einpflanzen müssen. ( Das dauert *nicht* so lange )

.


----------



## Christine (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Elses Bottich*

 - Mann/Frau, ich hab doch auch noch anderes um die Ohren 

Off Topic: 
Was passiert, wenn diese beiden Smileys   aus der Liste gestrichen werden?

Katja 

Und was passiert, wenn diese beiden   auch gestrichen werden?

Else sitzt  daneben.


----------



## Christine (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Elses Bottich*

Foto 

*Fortsetzung*

Endlich in Lübeck angekommen ging es an’s auspacken und verarbeiten.

Foto 

Zahlreiche Pflanzen wollten erst einmal versenkt werden. Diese hier zum Beispiel:
Foto 
Volkerleins Killer-__ Hosta

Dazu mussten aber noch einige kleinere Umbau- und Unkrautjätemaßnahmen durchgeführt werden.

Übrigens - das schönste Geschenk von allen:
Foto 
Der Volkerlein-Gedächtnis-Stein - wird auf jeden Fall einen Ehrenplatz bekommen!

Dann ging es endlich an der Bearbeitung der Waschmaschine. 

Als erstes haben wir den Motor abgebaut. Dann wurden die kaputten Füße (der Maschine!) entfernt. Dazu musste Huby mit der Flex ran (teilweise gebrochene Metallräder). Dann wurden die Holzbretter vorsichtig wieder in Form gebracht und das Innenleben entfernt.

Foto 
Das Innenleben der Waschmaschine.

Los ging es mit dem Wässern.
Foto 

Foto 
Tja – immer noch undicht.

Die Maschine ist halt immer noch nicht dicht. Eine Bepflanzung macht jetzt auch keinen Sinn mehr, deshalb endet mein Bericht hier vorerst. 
Nach Beendigung des Winterschlafes werde ich Euch zeigen, wie es weitergeht…


----------



## Frettchenfreund (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Elses Bottich*

Hallo Zusammen!

@ Elschen & Katja

[OT]

Off Topic: 
Was passiert, wenn diese beiden Smileys   aus der Liste gestrichen werden?

Katja 

Und was passiert, wenn diese beiden   auch gestrichen werden?

Else sitzt  daneben.[/OT]


Das möchte ich sehen, wenn Katja und Du um die Wette 

.


----------



## Alex45525 (16. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Elses Bottich*

Hallo!!!

An dieser Stelle HERZLICHE GRÜSSE

aus Hattingen!!!

...Duck und wech...


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Elses Bottich*

ich bin wirklich schon gespannt wie es hier mal weitergehen wird :lechtz

war volkerlein mit silvi eigentlich schon mal bei euch ? 

gibts auch mal aktuelle winterbilder von der killer __ hosta, dem volkerlein gedächtnisstein und natürlich vom bottich ?

also Fooodoos haben wollen :freu


----------



## Frettchenfreund (9. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Elses Bottich*

 Ralf!




blumenelse schrieb:


> Nach Beendigung des Winterschlafes werde ich Euch zeigen, wie es weitergeht…



Was habe wir im Augenblick?

Riiiiiiichtiiiiig:

WINTER!

.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (9. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Elses Bottich*

 ich weis volker - mir is schon klar das sich am Bottich momentan nichts verändern wird, ich möchte nur auch mal ein paar winterbilder von den mitbringseln sehen


----------



## Frettchenfreund (9. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Elses Bottich*

 Ralf!




69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> ich möchte nur auch mal ein paar winterbilder



Hier 

 

hat Du auch ein Winterbild von Elschens - Bottich!

Von Oben fotofiert. 

Sollte eingendlich mein nächstes Bilderrätsel werden, das kann ich jetzt wegen deiner Neugier ja wohl vergessen. 
.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (9. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Elses Bottich*

mit nem Foto von ner Brausetablette geb ich mich nicht zufrieden


----------



## Christine (9. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Elses Bottich*

Weil Ralf, der Quälgeist keine Ruhe gibt:

Volker war schon na drann:
 

Ich weiß zwar nicht, was es da zu sehen gibt, aber hier ist der Stein:
 

Und jetzt - der absolute Brüller - die Killer-__ Hosta :crazy
 

Mensch Ralf, Du :troet , Hosta ziehen im Winter die Blätter ein. Da gibbet nichts zu sehen


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (9. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Elses Bottich*

Vielen Dank - ich mag winterbilder , und eigentlich wollte ich auch mal welche vom gesamtgarten sehen ...

und volkerlein weis nun das er auch bald mal den stein schrubben kommen kann


----------



## Christine (9. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Elses Bottich*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> eigentlich wollte ich auch mal welche vom gesamtgarten sehen ...



Der Fred heißt aber "Elses Bottich" und nicht "Elses Garten" 

Und der Stein zieht im Frühjahr um, dann erledigt sich das von alleine...


----------



## Frettchenfreund (9. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Elses Bottich*

Ralf




blumenelse schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht, was es da zu sehen gibt, aber hier ist der Stein



Da sind noch die Kratzspuren der Frettis dran!


So und jetzt ist wieder Ruhe in diesem Fred, bis Elschen den Bottich fertig hat.

.


----------



## Marlene (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Elses Bottich*

wie geht es dem Bottich heute?


----------



## Christine (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Elses Bottich*

Hallo Marlene,

danke der Nachfrage - es geht ihm gut. Wegen des Teichneubaus musste das Projekt "Bottich" ein wenig zurücktreten. Sobald es weitergeht werde ich natürlich berichten.


----------



## Alex45525 (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Elses Bottich*

Hallo Else,
hallo Bottich,

so, nun ist wieder einiges an Zeit vergangen. Einer Deiner "Helden" möchte nun wissen, ob und wenn ja dann wie und überhaupt???


----------



## Christine (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Elses Bottich*

Hallo Alex,

wie im richtigen Leben werden die Helden immer weniger. Schön, dass Du Dich mal meldest.

Der Bottich hat - durch den Teichneubau bedingt - in diesem Jahr Pause. Es geht im aber gut.

Nächstes Jahr geht es weiter - mit dem Bottich und der Berichterstattung.

Versprochen


----------



## Conny (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Elses Bottich*

 mit Fotos von der neuen Kamera und nicht im Briefmarken-Look


----------



## Digicat (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Elses Bottich*

Servus

Elschen hat eine neue Cam 

Ist mir etwas entgangen ...


----------



## Christine (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Elses Bottich*

Servus Helmut,

Elschen hat sich eine gebrauchte Panasonic FZ18 zu Wuzzel und Nepos Hochzeit geschenkt


----------

